# Churchill Nib



## Bman40 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok...so I just tried to take the nib of a churchill pen I turned last night out fo the section and NO go...it wont budge.

Are these nibs removable? the one I haev seems pretty well stuck in there...

Will this in fact come out?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 11, 2007)

Check with Anthony (PenWorks) or Lou (DCBluesman).  They should be able to give you some guidance.

I forgot, check the home page, Lou has a nib article there that might answer your questions.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 11, 2007)

Barry - They definitely come out as I just replaced a Churchill nib for a customer yesterday.  See the photographs and write up in my article on the IAP home page.  If you are still having trouble, send me an email via the forum.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bman40_
> 
> Ok...so I just tried to take the nib of a churchill pen I turned last night out fo the section and NO go...it wont budge.
> 
> ...



This was discussed before and I recommended a box of Wheaties, followed by two helpings of spinach.

I continue to believe this will be the ONLY way you will remove the nib.[][]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 12, 2007)

Assuming this is a brand new, never inked nib, it can take a fair amount of wiggling, but it will definitely come out.  If it's been inked, it probably needs to be soaked in water for about 30 minutes to loosen the dried ink.


----------



## Bman40 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks everyone.

Gerry: it is a brand new kit and the nib has been inked once. 

I'll eat my wheaties (geritol) and try again..


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 12, 2007)

I just remembered a private email that I received a couple of months ago from a member (who shall remain anonymous).  It seems they had been trying to remove the nib without removing the feed at the same time.  They found it exceedingly difficult, but found the nib replacement simple when they pinched the nib and feed together between their index finger and thumb, then wiggled both out as in my pictorial.  Just a thought.


----------



## Bman40 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lou:

I have in fact been gripping both the nib and the feed...your article was a great resource to tackle cleaning the feeds on some of my older fountain pens...thanks

I'm getting ready to slap the darn thing into a vice and torque on it with pliers!!


----------

